# Candice Swanepoel - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x7)



## MetalFan (27 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Sowas hängt bei mir vorm Fenster  :thx: dir


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2015)

War bestimmt billiger als ein anderes Gewebe :dancing:happy010


----------



## comatron (28 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sowas hängt bei mir vorm Fenster  :thx: dir



Schon die Polizei verständigt ? Könnte Mord sein !


----------



## stuftuf (28 Juni 2015)

Mode wird immer verrückter.....


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

sieht aus wie eine gardine


----------



## king2805 (31 Okt. 2015)

danke für die bilder


----------

